
Trump asked China’s Xi to help him win reelection, according to Bolton book - secfirstmd
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-asked-chinas-xi-to-help-him-win-reelection-according-to-bolton-book/2020/06/17/d4ea601c-ad7a-11ea-868b-93d63cd833b2_story.html
======
perl4ever
I feel like there's some deeper game here that I don't understand, when Bolton
(reportedly) says that the President did many things similar to or worse than
the Ukraine episode and the impeachment should have pursued them. And then
prominent Democrats fire back saying that he refused to testify, so why is he
saying this now? I can't tell what anyone's motivations are. Everybody engages
in elaborate dances, everybody agrees the President is terrible, but they
accomplish nothing.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Bolton's might be to sell copies of a book. Democrats might be to avoid
looking bad, to hopefully win the next election.

Somewhere in there, one side or the other (or even both) might care about the
truth, or about doing what is good for America. Maybe.

~~~
perl4ever
I can understand someone wanting to make money by selling a book. And I can
understand someone not wanting to do the heroic thing to save the country if
it looked too personally costly. But at some point, it looks from afar like it
would have been _easier_ to just take him down, which makes a paranoid mind
ask what's really going on and is there hidden protection?

~~~
apengwin
I think if the House had subpoenaed Bolton, he would have refused to show up.
This would have opened him up to be sued, but it would have been a long, drawn
out process in the courts, which would have prolonged the impeachment
proceedings by several months, by which time public opinion on the impeachment
proceedings could have become negative.

